# Blyxa japonica



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

That's amazing! Which one of your journals is this plant from? I would like to know what you do to make it look so red.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

LICfish said:


> That's amazing! Which one of your journals is this plant from? I would like to know what you do to make it look so red.


thanks for taking a look. the blyxa comes from the tank posted here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=462497


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Very interesting...however, your overall tank condition isn't good. You have a huge outbreak of GSA. Some of your other plants aren't doing well. Maybe too much light. Given that your Blyxa Japonica is near the water surface, it gets even more light.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

tetra73 said:


> Very interesting...however, your overall tank condition isn't good. You have a huge outbreak of GSA. Some of your other plants aren't doing well. Maybe too much light. Given that your Blyxa Japonica is near the water surface, it gets even more light.


And I totally agree with you. My tank is far from settled down. It seems that increasing my phosphate levels hasn't made much of an impact, so I plan to increase levels of K since I heard that K limits P absorption. If that doesn't work, then I will reduce my photoperiod. Any other suggestions for controlling GSA? I'm open to suggestions. The ottos aren't complaining though.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Your photo is 8 hours right? I had the gsa/gda stuff for 8 months. recently got rid of it. Im not sure what made it go away all of a sudden but I did a few steps that might have contributed. I might make a thread about it. Tank cleanliness is one of the biggest things. Followed my nutrient dosing. Dont dose crazy high amounts, which usually is the opposite when you think of EI.

Either way, the blyxa looks amazing, I was really happy to see it when I saw your tank. Even though theres an algae outbreak and things are out of wack you still got the colours.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

That's the redest I have ever seen it. Pretty cool looking. Are you positive it's Blyxa Japonica?

v3


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

OVT said:


> That's the redest I have ever seen it. Pretty cool looking. Are you positive it's Blyxa Japonica?
> 
> v3


100% positive. If you click on the thread linked above you can see it looking more like the blyxa seen in most tanks.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

samee said:


> Your photo is 8 hours right? I had the gsa/gda stuff for 8 months. recently got rid of it. Im not sure what made it go away all of a sudden but I did a few steps that might have contributed. I might make a thread about it. Tank cleanliness is one of the biggest things. Followed my nutrient dosing. Dont dose crazy high amounts, which usually is the opposite when you think of EI.
> 
> Either way, the blyxa looks amazing, I was really happy to see it when I saw your tank. Even though theres an algae outbreak and things are out of wack you still got the colours.


Thanks a lot-- will appreciate your insight if you so make a thread. My photoperiod is roughly 8 hours. Maybe I should disrupt it for an hour between. Thanks for the bit on holding back the dosage. In truth the only nutrients that I have been placing liberal amounts of are P and K. Everything else I tend to stay conservative on.

I am hoping that my blyxa is the canary in the mineshaft so to speak. If it is, exciting things are going to happen.


----------

